# Pet Roach, Extinct in Wild?



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, it may be true. The roaches in this video may be extinct in the wild, existing in only a few captive cultures. _Simandoa conserfariam_ were discovered in a cave system which may have been destroyed by bauxite mining according to Harvard's, Piotr Naskrecki. Their common name is the Simandoa cave roach. The specific name means "to preserve in many places". And thus, they are introduced into our hobby!

Here is a link to a partial page of information. I have the full entry if anybody would like to email me for it.
http://www.jstor.org/pss/3503709

[YOUTUBE]zAmY0FtXWDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comatose (Mar 1, 2012)

What a great story for the hobby!! This needs to be a quotable for anyone debating with someone that believes the exotic animal trade can only be a negative force.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Mar 1, 2012)

This story and video makes me feel good


----------



## Travis K (Mar 1, 2012)

Cute roaches.  Are you selling any?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 1, 2012)

They look a little like pimped-out Surinam roaches to me.  I think competent invert hobbyists/breeders should be taken advantage of more, to help bring the numbers back up on endangered species.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! I'm grateful to have been given the opportunity to help the species. I am a dealer so I will eventually offer them up for sale. However, it is my intention to fulfill the purpose for which they were given to me, "to preserve in many places", so I will initially be sharing offspring in that spirit. 

I don't want to count my eggs before they hatch! (Actually, this is a live-bearing species.)

They are just slightly larger than giant lobster roaches; 30-35mm or 1.25 to 1.5 inches.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Mar 3, 2012)

I am more of a tarantula person, but I would love to raise this species of roach. These are beautiful.


----------



## annabelle (Mar 4, 2012)

those are so pretty! i'd love some one day.


----------



## WingedWolfPsion (Mar 5, 2012)

What an incredible story.  Do you have care information for them?  I'd be curious to know what their requirements are.  Obviously they climb glass.  Are they quick?  Do they fly?


----------



## HoboAustin (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a cool looking roach! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 8, 2012)

So cool. What do the nymphs look like? They seem to have a  very mellow temperament.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Mar 11, 2012)

There is one nymph in the video. At one point it is climbing on the glass and then falls. They are sort of stripey looking and I imagine they become more so as they molt. The nymph in the video appears to be around 3rd instar. I'll post some more photos from the life cycle soon.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 12, 2012)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> There is one nymph in the video. At one point it is climbing on the glass and then falls. They are sort of stripey looking and I imagine they become more so as they molt. The nymph in the video appears to be around 3rd instar. I'll post some more photos from the life cycle soon.


Thanks. I am glad that you have a chance to preserve this amazing animal.


----------

